# Tiny dresses and Tiny harnesses???



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Where can I buy tiny little dresses and a pink harness for Kahlua? She is a tiny girl, I'll get her measurements in a little while, she is napping right now. lol I want to have an idea for things to get her, I've never had a little girl before and I want to PRINCESS her out! 

Right now I am working on a delicate beaded necklace for her Adoption day, when she (hopefully) officially becomes OURS!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Im desperate to find misty a puppia orion harness in extra small as shes small at 3 pounds.......Im in the Uk and I've never found one yet. ;(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a few dresses here that may fit her. I'll send them with my payment for the dishes. I have yet to find small harnesses that fit unless they are custom made. Wal-Mart, Petco, Petsmart and eBay have tiny clothes. You just have to surf through the XXS's and find the smallest ones.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Where can I buy tiny little dresses and a pink harness for Kahlua? She is a tiny girl, I'll get her measurements in a little while, she is napping right now. lol I want to have an idea for things to get her, I've never had a little girl before and I want to PRINCESS her out!
> 
> Right now I am working on a delicate beaded necklace for her Adoption day, when she (hopefully) officially becomes OURS!


you definitely need a side XS in the step in Puppia........not many style in the XS though...



hazeyj said:


> Im desperate to find misty a puppia orion harness in extra small as shes small at 3 pounds.......Im in the Uk and I've never found one yet. ;(


I found the blue orion Puppia size XS for my boys and it fit them perfect.......good luck..


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for that, ive seen a blue ne on ebay us but i need a pink one, ill keep looking. xx


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

TLI said:


> I have a few dresses here that may fit her. I'll send them with my payment for the dishes. I have yet to find small harnesses that fit unless they are custom made. Wal-Mart, Petco, Petsmart and eBay have tiny clothes. You just have to surf through the XXS's and find the smallest ones.


Awww, your so sweet!!!! Thank you!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You are going to have so much fun having a little chick to spoil. I'm havin Mandy make my littles harnesses. Her's are awesome, affordable and they look pretty sturdy. What's she weigh and measure her chest in the biggest part of it. I'm guessing you'll need XXsmall. Maybe even XXXsmall. The XXsmall is easier to find then the XXXsmall. You are going to love having a girl Kim!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I will try and get them in a sec, she is dreaming and I love watching her.  I don't know her weight, but I am guessing MAYBE 2 pounds... possibly 3?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

hazeyj said:


> Im desperate to find misty a puppia orion harness in extra small as shes small at 3 pounds.......Im in the Uk and I've never found one yet. ;(


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Puppia-STEP-IN-Vest-Dog-Harness-Blue-Orion-10-11-XS_W0QQitemZ270415754185QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef608f3c9&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

They have them on ebay. It's from the US but they send to the UK for £7. I buy from the US on ebay all the time.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kim,

I'll bet she's about Lily's size. Lily's a bit over 2-1/2 lbs. and her chest is about 10". She wears a XXsmall but close to an Xsmall. You are so in love, aren't you? I can hear it in your words.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kim, you're very welcome! It's so much fun having a girl, and a new baby is always special.  I buy size XXS in clothes for Lexie & Gia. They both have an 11" chest. Gia is just shorter in height and length than Lexie. I buy XS for Chance, his chest is 12". I don't buy any clothes for Jade. Her chest is 6.5" :lol: I would stick with size XXS since Baby will be growing. That way you don't end up with a bunch of clothes that she outgrows.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and I'm gonna guess Baby weighs about 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I will know her weight, well the weight she was before we took her home... but I think your right, she will be about 2 1/2 pounds! 

Her measurements... now mind you, should woke up and wanted to play with the tape measure and not hold still, as did Socks lol... so here is what I got, I gave a couple inches spare because I don't want anything too tight on her. 


Neck: 6 inches
Chest: 9 1/2 inches - if I did that right?
Length: 8 inches

Bailey's
neck - 8
chest - 12
length - 10

Robin, yes, I am MADLY in love with her! I used to watch Bailey dream too, there is something just very soothing about these sweet dogs!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I buy xxsmall for Zoey at Walmart. And a xs puppia, but it is just a tiny bit big on her, not as tight as I would like. She can pull out of it. I used to buy her ferrett harnesses.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL That is funny, we have a ferret harness that Bailey used to wear, we are thinking of trying that on her sometime today! I'd forgotten about it until this morning actually, its lime green though... eww! LOL

I'll have to check walmart... I wonder if she is even going to like clothes? Bailey hates them with a passion! I am going to have to get her a hoody for fall and a winter coat. Bailey will wear those because it means "going bye bye"! lol This is going to be SO much fun!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.chloescustomharness.com/

I love this website!

Ps...we need more pictures of the charmed ones!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Try Elmo's Wardrobe thats where I get my XS puppia from they are in the uk.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I just LOVE Jane (Chloescustomharnesses)! You will LOVE her little harnesses too!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohhh I love that site, thoughts are brewing!!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I was just looking at those dress style harnesses, I am over here dying!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kim, you will love them! We have a few of her harnesses and they are to die for! Jane is such a wonderful lady too. One of the sweetest people you will meet.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I may seriously get a matching set for Bailey & Kahlua for the Holiday's!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I was also going to say 'a ferret harness', i did use one for Rosie O'Grady, now i use a couple of step in harness's for her and Fynn McCaul my little girls and more recently a couple leopard print harness's my friend in usa made me. Here are Fynn and Rosie in their step in harness's.









and this is Rosie in her new harness, sitting on a face cloth ( flannel) to show her size.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is the ferret harness... its a bit too small!


























In Bailey's old Puppia


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Kim, if you have a PetSmart nearby, I would definitely start your search there. I was just there before we took off for this trip and they had super-cute, super-tiny dog dresses and tees. Really got me thinking back to when we first got Venus, and she only weighed 2 lbs. 
They had a lot on clearance last week too.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm, I'll check them out... they don't usually have a good selection of clothes, except for bigger dogs then Bailey. lol Thanks hun!


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

In the UK I have found that pets at home do a whole section of small dog accessories and leads and harnesses all in pink and cupcake designs, and also lots for the boys as well, but beware you will want one of everything.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> LOL That is funny, we have a ferret harness that Bailey used to wear, we are thinking of trying that on her sometime today! I'd forgotten about it until this morning actually, its lime green though... eww! LOL
> 
> I'll have to check walmart... I wonder if she is even going to like clothes? Bailey hates them with a passion! I am going to have to get her a hoody for fall and a winter coat. Bailey will wear those because it means "going bye bye"! lol This is going to be SO much fun!


She's a girl, she has to love clothes LOL. I bought Venus a couple $3 dresses at the WalMart we stopped at in Texas a few days ago, and she's been prancing around the truck like she's a queen. 

Stupid hubby, forgetting the camera card... 
It figures that she'd do all her cute stuff now that I can't take any pictures right? And we're laid over all weekend in Nebraska, so it would have been a perfect opportunity to take pics. We're parked in the back of the lot at the Petro here, with a HUGE grassy area to walk Venus at.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Hmm, I'll check them out... they don't usually have a good selection of clothes, except for bigger dogs then Bailey. lol Thanks hun!


Oh, well that stinks. I hadn't been there in forever. Actually the last time I was at a PetSmart was when I only had fish. I didn't even look at the dog stuff. That was about 4 years ago lol. I don't know if it was just a fluke that they had a bunch of small stuff left or what, but I was really amazed myself. I usually only find larger clothes, but this time, everything I found was too small lol!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> I was also going to say 'a ferret harness', i did use one for Rosie O'Grady, now i use a couple of step in harness's for her and Fynn McCaul my little girls and more recently a couple leopard print harness's my friend in usa made me. Here are Fynn and Rosie in their step in harness's.
> 
> 
> and this is Rosie in her new harness, sitting on a face cloth ( flannel) to show her size.


Awwww, aren't they both just the sweetest wee baby girls. :love7: Very precious little ones!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> I was also going to say 'a ferret harness', i did use one for Rosie O'Grady, now i use a couple of step in harness's for her and Fynn McCaul my little girls and more recently a couple leopard print harness's my friend in usa made me. Here are Fynn and Rosie in their step in harness's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen yours close up. They are gorgeous. Rosie is a wee bitty one, isn't she? She is adorable!!! I wish you would post pics more often! Just precious. What's Rosie weigh?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

These itty bitty girl clothes are driving me crazy!! soooooooo cute!!!

Kim, I am so excited that you get to keep Kahlua. That is so perfect!

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm gonna guess Rosie at 3 lbs. and Fynn at 3.5 to 4 lbs. I like to see how close I come.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

there is a store here Bark n Fitz (I think they are a chain though) that have such teeeeeeny little clothes. There are shirts and stuff there that would have fit Yoshi when she was 8 weeks and weighing only 21 ounces (she wore socks then as shirts). Also, I've found some really itty bitty things at gw little, their xxsmall is about 5-6 inches in length, very small.

www.gwlittle.com


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm, I'll check them out too. Thanks!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I love that store but they can be pricey. What I did one time was I bought a shirt that fit Yoshi and used a seam ripper to take it apart, then copied the pattern, then sewed it back together and used the pattern to make more clothes for her


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

rcj1095 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen yours close up. They are gorgeous. Rosie is a wee bitty one, isn't she? She is adorable!!! I wish you would post pics more often! Just precious. What's Rosie weigh?



There are pictures that i have put on since i have been here but you would have to try and find them,maybe under posts i have started, i dont have a digital camera so have to wait til the films finished then put them on. Rosie is our 2nd rescue. Both her and Fynn did weigh approx 3 1/2lbs (1.65 each) but that was a while back, when i next go to the vets i will try to remember to ask them to weigh them.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

if you give me her mesurements, il crochet you a dress and send it to you


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> Both her and Fynn did weigh approx 3 1/2lbs (1.65 each) but that was a while back, when i next go to the vets i will try to remember to ask them to weigh them.


I was very close on their weight.  They are both so sweet and tiny. Rosie's build is a lot like Gia's. When they are built like that they can put on a little extra weight as they age and still be so tiny. I always giggle when people think 3.5/4 lbs. is a "big" Chi. They are itty bitty.  I'd love to see some more pics of your Angels when you get a chance.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> if you give me her mesurements, il crochet you a dress and send it to you


Oh she will love it Amanda! We love the little sweater dress that you crotched for us. Lexie & Gia both wear it, and it looks so dainty and beautiful on them.  You are such a sweetheart!!! :daisy: I can't wait to see pics of her wearing it!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

TLI said:


> I was very close on their weight.  They are both so sweet and tiny. Rosie's build is a lot like Gia's. When they are built like that they can put on a little extra weight as they age and still be so tiny. I always giggle when people think 3.5/4 lbs. is a "big" Chi. They are itty bitty.  I'd love to see some more pics of your Angels when you get a chance.


Yes you were........will put a couple more new pictures up i got done recently. Rosie is 10 years old this year and Fynn will be 9 yrs old this year.Sully my bigger girl was 11 yrs old last march.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> There are pictures that i have put on since i have been here but you would have to try and find them,maybe under posts i have started, i dont have a digital camera so have to wait til the films finished then put them on. Rosie is our 2nd rescue. Both her and Fynn did weigh approx 3 1/2lbs (1.65 each) but that was a while back, when i next go to the vets i will try to remember to ask them to weigh them.


They are precious. Rosie reminds me of Chloe. They appear to have the same type build. Cobby. I'm fascinated by how different everyone's chi's are. That's part of why I love this forum so much. They are just really gorgeous. I'll have to look up some old photos of them!!!

Kim, Lily and Baby Kahlua have the same measurements except Lily is a tad longer. She wears xxsmall. Aren't you just lovin having a tiny little girl around???

Teresa - guess mine will just keep ya guessing, huh? Coco weighs between 4 and 4-1/4 lbs. just to give you reference. Chloe is much smaller than her. Yea, 3 and 4 lb. chi's are little, that's for sure!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, I love her sooo much, I can't wait to start dressing her and giving her all of the things I want to do for her!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> Yes you were........will put a couple more new pictures up i got done recently. Rosie is 10 years old this year and Fynn will be 9 yrs old this year.Sully my bigger girl was 11 yrs old last march.


I can't wait to see them.  They are both such pretty girls. I'd love to see Sully too. Oh, I didn't realize they were getting up in years. They look very healthy! 



rcj1095 said:


> Teresa - guess mine will just keep ya guessing, huh? Coco weighs between 4 and 4-1/4 lbs. just to give you reference. Chloe is much smaller than her. Yea, 3 and 4 lb. chi's are little, that's for sure!!!


Oh I just do it for fun.  I only guess with those I know it doesn't offend, or someone who asks. :daisy:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> I can't wait to see them.  They are both such pretty girls. I'd love to see Sully too. Oh, I didn't realize they were getting up in years. They look very healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I just do it for fun.  I only guess with those I know it doesn't offend, or someone who asks. :daisy:


I don't know girl, you're pretty good. You can definitely tell you've done your research. You've taught me a ton about these little creatures. You've never once offended me, I appreciate your help and always ask. Wish we lived closer and we could get these "littles" together. Chloe would tear up your house and love your babies!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kim, here is the sweater that Amanda crotched for us. It is a gorgeous little sweater. I know you'll love it, and Baby will look darling in hers. Please post pics when you get it.  Amanda is a sweetheart!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG that is soooooo precious!!!!!! I can't wait to get it on her!!!  I am all melty again!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> I don't know girl, you're pretty good. You can definitely tell you've done your research. You've taught me a ton about these little creatures. You've never once offended me, I appreciate your help and always ask. Wish we lived closer and we could get these "littles" together. Chloe would tear up your house and love your babies!!!


I went on my size mission research when I couldn't figure out why my doodle heads seemed so small compared to many. :lol: I know I don't offend you which is why I don't mind guessing. :wink: 

They would all have a blast, wouldn't they!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> if you give me her mesurements, il crochet you a dress and send it to you





*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> OMG that is soooooo precious!!!!!! I can't wait to get it on her!!!  I am all melty again!


Make sure you PM Amanda Baby's measurements. You will LOVE her work. She is new here on Chi People, but I've known her for a long time. She's a wonderful lady. 

I'm going to go take pics of the things I'm sending Baby. I'm no good at surprises. I'll post them in a few.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awwww, your such a sweet heart! How much does she charge for the dresses??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Awwww, your such a sweet heart! How much does she charge for the dresses??


I'm sure she is doing it as a gift. :wink:


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awwww, that is SO sweet!!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> Kim, here is the sweater that Amanda crotched for us. It is a gorgeous little sweater. I know you'll love it, and Baby will look darling in hers. Please post pics when you get it.  Amanda is a sweetheart!


OMG that is precious!!! I would love to order and pay for two of those for the littles. I'll have to check with her!!! T - that is my favorite thing I've ever seen my girl Lexie in!!! It's so delicate, just like her!!! Precious!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are the clothes I'm sending to Baby. Some are new with tags. There is a collar in there too. :wink: We are happy to send them to you.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG, No way!!!!! I am sitting here bawling again, you guys fill my heart so full of love! My eyes are all red and blurry! Your are just the sweetest bunch of ladies!! I can't wait to get pics of her in these!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> OMG, No way!!!!! I am sitting here bawling again, you guys fill my heart so full of love! My eyes are all red and blurry! Your are just the sweetest bunch of ladies!! I can't wait to get pics of her in these!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!


You're very, very welcome! It gives me much pleasure to send them to you. :daisy:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Teresa, you are a sweetheart, do you know that??? Those things are precious. She will look amazing in those. Yours didn't wear them? How come? Are they just extras? Too, too sweet. I love that Lulu brand from Walmart, don't you? Ah, Baby Kahlua is so lucky, isn't she???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Teresa, you are a sweetheart, do you know that??? Those things are precious. She will look amazing in those. Yours didn't wear them? How come? Are they just extras? Too, too sweet. I love that Lulu brand from Walmart, don't you? Ah, Baby Kahlua is so lucky, isn't she???


Awww thank you Robin! I am no different than anyone else. It just gives me much pleasure to help out and send gifts. It's a very fulfilling feeling to make someone smile.  

When I find sales I buy duplicates of things. We have one (or more, lol) of each of those outfits posted. I buy them to have gifts on hand when I need them. I buy most of the Lulu Pink brand at Wal-Mart, but Ross also carries them from time to time. Sometime people send us dresses/outfits that we already have, and since I don't re-gift, I usually send out the ones I had.  My babies don't wear clothes anyway other than to snap pics. :lol: We have SO much stuff it's unreal. Passing some of it on makes me feel good. :daisy: And I know that Baby will look like a little doll in them !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> OMG that is precious!!! I would love to order and pay for two of those for the littles. I'll have to check with her!!! T - that is my favorite thing I've ever seen my girl Lexie in!!! It's so delicate, just like her!!! Precious!


Thank you Robin!  It is absolutely gorgeous! Amanda does amazing work with those needles! She sent it to Gia and it fits both girls, so it worked out perfect. Lexie is so much easier to photograph, so she is usually my Model. :lol: Gia is too busy playing. Send Amanda a PM, she's a wonderful kind lady!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I just can't *thank you* enough, I can see having a girl is going to be a totally different experience from a boy! SHOPPING alone!  lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> I just can't *thank you* enough, I can see having a girl is going to be a totally different experience from a boy! SHOPPING alone!  lol


You don't have to keep thanking me. I promise I enjoy sending them to you as much as you will enjoy getting them.  Boys are harder to find cute clothes for, but I have to say that Chance has a mighty wardrobe himself. :lol: But Pink is SO much fun!!!! :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You are very nice people!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

my hands are getting itchy!!!!, hurry with those mesurements!!!lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> my hands are getting itchy!!!!, hurry with those mesurements!!!lol


Amanda, do you take orders? I would kill for two matching pink ones just like Lexie Loo's. I want to pay you whatever you ask for them. They are so adorable and delicate and I have nothing handmade like that for them. You are very talented!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Amanda, do you take orders? I would kill for two matching pink ones just like Lexie Loo's. I want to pay you whatever you ask for them. They are so adorable and delicate and I have nothing handmade like that for them. You are very talented!!!


pm me the mesurements and il start, im not charging


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> pm me the mesurements and il start, im not charging


The generosity you share with your talent is so kind Amanda! Here is a big hug because you deserve it. ((((((((((Hugs))))))))))

Love ya girl!


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

Walmart has cheap xxs ones. Bella is tiny and I've found several that fit her.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> pm me the mesurements and il start, im not charging


Than I'm not interested!!! :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:I have to pay you something. Please! I'll pm you and we will fight this out! Your materials and time cost money, I own a business. Sending you a pm dear!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Than I'm not interested!!! :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:I have to pay you something. Please! I'll pm you and we will fight this out! Your materials and time cost money, I own a business. Sending you a pm dear!


hahaha. got your pm


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> hahaha. got your pm


I'm glad you laughed!!! Hey, we worked it out girl. You really are such a generous, talented person. I'm so excited I can't stand it!!! Thanks so much and I'm going shopping today!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kim, I'm on my way out now to send you the clothes. Here is a sneak peek fashion show at two of the Lulu Pink dresses until they arrive for your little Model to wear them.  I wanted to mention, most of the stuff is size XXS, so they might be a little big on Baby for a few months. The one red & white dress is marked size S but it fits more like XS. It was too big for my girls, so maybe you can use it when Baby is full grown, and if not you are welcome to pass it on to someone who can use it. 

Gia isn't much into Modeling. She would rather be playing. :lol: Bless her heart. She did good for Mama.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG they are SOOOO cute!!!!! I am SOOOOO excited!!!!! Thanks and what adorable little model's you have!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I can feel the excitement from here!lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

babys mom iv pmd you

teresa how did you get my princess to dress up!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> OMG they are SOOOO cute!!!!! I am SOOOOO excited!!!!! Thanks and what adorable little model's you have!


Thank you!  I sent it Priority mail, so it will be there in 2/3 days. 



amandagalway said:


> babys mom iv pmd you
> 
> teresa how did you get my princess to dress up!!


It wasn't easy Amanda. She just kept her head down the whole time I was taking pics, poor baby girl. :lol: She's so funny. She looks so cute dressed up, I don't know why she hates it so bad.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks so much hun!!!! I can't wait!!!!!


----------

